

Ask HN: Shared company or personal blog? - karka91

We're a small group of devs sweating in a start up. While none of us have blogs most of us expressed interest in writing them.<p>We plan to set up a company blog with articles directly related to the company and its products but obviously some of us want to write stuff that isn't. These would be professional blog entries (not vacation descriptions and such) but wouldn't talk about our production.<p>Should we allow everyone to write their articles at the company blog or should we just keep a listing of personal blogs?
======
Peroni
Make company blog contributions voluntary with the caveat that the content
must be relevant to the company or industry.

Everything else goes in their personal blog.

